
Show HN: uuidfmt – small CLI utility to formal UUID into the canonical form - akazlou
https://github.com/zshamrock/uuidfmt
======
timeattack

      echo '3A2DD5E0D2C04F13A3E2F600C9530793' \
          | sed -r \
              -e 's/-//g' \
              -e 's/(\w{8})(\w{4})(\w{4})(\w{4})(\w{12})/\1-\2-\3-\4-\5/' \
          | tr '[A-F]' '[a-f]'

~~~
akazlou
True. Thank you, for sharing! Although it also supports the reverse option and
could be easier to distribute (and keep in sync and up to date) between
colleagues, and other people. But, yes, there could be multiple ways to do the
same, and for that simple one using Go might overkill to some degree, but
every approach has its own cons and pros.

